# Bolens 1476 has a loader on it



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I need to mount the pump and it will be ready to work, I cant wait to use this beast. I have the three point and will had a weight box or implement to the rear for weight


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Sure is a good looking rig, and stout enough to get lots of work done. Sure do like it.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

First thing I would do for weight would be to put Rim Guard in the tires.

26x12-12 tires will hold 10 gal each, and that would give you 220 lbs.

Then I'd look for some combine 'steering wheel' weights. Those weigh in at 105-110 lbs each.

That would give you 400+ lbs of counterweight that puts no stress on the rear end or axle.

I wouldn't use a weight box or anything mounted to the 3-pt unless it was absolutely necessary.

Here are the type wheel weight I'm talking about:


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> First thing I would do for weight would be to put Rim Guard in the tires.
> 
> 26x12-12 tires will hold 10 gal each, and that would give you 220 lbs.
> 
> ...


O.B., Thanks a bunch, I really didn't want that much weight on the rear or three point, If you have a diagram or picture of how I might mount the loader pump that would be a life saver. The way it was on the old 1250 was a disaster, I don't think he ever had the tractor running


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not sure just how the single cylinder LFs are setup.

I do own two 1250s, but I'm currently in Mississippi, and the tractors are back home in Ohio.

I know that the tube frames had an 'extra' place on the front pulley that was used for driving the aux hydro lift pump.

I'd look on your tractor to see if there happens to be one on it.

Another option would be to use one of the PTO belt spots. The LFs use 3 PTO belts, and that's really over kill for the single engine ones.

ETA:

In general, it seems like the pump is generally mounted to the loader frame itself. That makes it a bit easier if/when you remove the loader as all you need to do is remove the belt.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Everything you said is spot on correct. I guess what I really need is to figure out if there is a bracket or mount I can use, thanks again


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

Can someone give the the dimensions of the cylinders for the loader? I bought the same loader, but it was missing the 4 cylinders. Length closed, and extended and also the diameter of the chrome "lift rod" would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

mcmopar said:


> Can someone give the the dimensions of the cylinders for the loader? I bought the same loader, but it was missing the 4 cylinders. Length closed, and extended and also the diameter of the chrome "lift rod" would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 2"x18" with 5/8 pin holes, I'll get better measurements, but it may be a while.


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

Is that for the lift or dump cylinders?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a post over on MTF that has two good pics of how one fella mounted the pump.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=608426


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

OldBuzzard said:


> First thing I would do for weight would be to put Rim Guard in the tires.
> 
> 26x12-12 tires will hold 10 gal each, and that would give you 220 lbs.
> 
> ...


How much Rim Guard do we need?


----------

